# Long Distance Bomber!



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Received a spectacular gift from one of our outstanding brothers within the forum and a great friend!









Mark @Humphrey's Ghost put together an extremely generous selection of boutiques all of which I've not previously had a chance to try!

Thanks so much Mark!

And God Bless...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Those meat lovers are very special. 
Enjoy the gifts of a generous Brother.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very Classy Mark, as always!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Just a few friends to keep you company during the lockdown
Enjoy Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit HG.. Whole bunch of stuff I can't name.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Beautiful smokes, can’t beat those with BIG STICK!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hubba-Hubba! @Humphrey's Ghost showering a deserving Brother fo' sho'!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Great strike!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Now that's a smorgasbord of boutiques if I ever saw one :vs_cool:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Daaang, such a mouth watering selection. Sweet bomb!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

That's a Top Shelf Bomb!!!


----------

